
Daimler stops developing internal combustion engines to focus on electric cars - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2019/09/19/daimler-stops-developing-internal-combustion-engines-to-focus-on-electric-cars/
======
mherrmann
Sorry, but this is just wrong. The original source [0] quoted in the article
says:

> jetzt ist erstmal Pause

> Das Daimler in Zukunft wieder die Entwicklungsarbeit an Verbrennern
> aufnimmt, sei aber nicht ausgeschlossen.

So it's a "pause", not a stop, and Daimler explicitly say that they may resume
developing ICEs in the future, not just of "specific parts" like the article
claims.

The fact that the article is by "electrek", whose name clearly implies a bias
towards electric motors, should make anyone suspicious.

PS: I have nothing against electric cars. But this article is simply
overreaching in its conclusions, and seems to me to be more in service of its
own agenda than the truth.

[0]: [https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tech-zukunft/daimler-
sto...](https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tech-zukunft/daimler-stoppt-
verbrennungsmotoren-entwicklung-2019/)

~~~
stiGGG
I believe this is only to calm some people down. If you think about it’s like
Sony would say in 2000 „We pause development on VHS, however it cannot be
ruled out that we will resume development work on VHS in the future.“

~~~
mherrmann
Still. The article has no right to put that extra, unqualified spin on this.
If it had written what you just said, then fine. But it presented the "stop"
as a fact.

~~~
stiGGG
This is true on the other hand. They should separate their interpretation of
that quote as another article or at least paragraph if they want to be
journalists.

------
herogreen
"Daimler [...] recently released its latest generation internal combustion
engine and it might be its last."

"Furthermore, generations of combustion engines have long development
timelines [...]"

"[...] they still might work on some specific parts to improve on their
existing engines."

So this is the best moment for them to make this kind of announcement, which
does not seem that much engaging.

